# Songs you shouldn't listen to



## Pancthulhu (May 27, 2006)

Which songs remind you of DP? Listening to pretty much anything by Anathema is like mental self harm. Their music is so beautiful though.
Also, 'Replica' by Sonata Arctica:

"Nothing's what it seems to be;
I'm a replica, I'm a replica.
Empty shell inside of me,
I'm not myself I'm a replica of me."


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I love listening to songs that sound like there about dp/dr or are just generally weird. They dont make me feel worse at all.

Radiohead have alot of songs that sound like they are about dp/dr and just have a kind of dreamy atmosphere. Pink floyd music also has that quality as well. Some joy division songs also remind me of dp/dr and just mental illness in general.

When i listen to the beatles song a day in the life i feel slightly dpish. It's a very dreamy song so i guess thats why. It's also one of my favorite songs.


----------



## The_Shadow (Sep 15, 2006)

Kryptonite by 3 Doors Down really sounds like it's about DP:

I took a walk around the world
To ease my troubled mind
I left my body laying somewhere
In the sands of time
But I watched the world float
To the dark side of the moon

I feel there is nothing I can do, yeah


----------



## Dreamland (Jun 1, 2005)

Anything by Brittany Spears, 'N Sync, and Barry Manilow causes severe DP and a feelings of dread in my opion.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Dreamland said:


> Anything by Brittany Spears, 'N Sync, and Barry Manilow causes severe DP and a feelings of dread in my opion.


 That type of music causes feelings of intense rage in me. After listing to it i feel like killing someone.


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

lol


----------



## Starz5 (Jul 5, 2006)

Through Glass by: Stone Sour

I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
Oh God it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home 
Sitting all alone inside your head

How do you feel, that is the question 
But I forget you don't expect an easy answer 
When something like a soul becomes initialized 
And folded up like paper dolls and little notes 
You can't expect a bit of hope 
So while you're outside looking in describing what you see 
Remember what you're staring at is me

'Cause I'm looking at you through the glass 
Don't know how much time has passed 
All I know is that it feels like forever 
But no one ever tells you that forever feels like home, 
sitting all alone inside your head

How much is real, so much to question 
An epidemic of the mannequins contaminating everything 
When thought came from the heart 
But never did right from the start 
Just listen to the noises 
(null and void instead of voices) 
Before you tell yourself 
It's just a different scene 
Remember its just different from what you've seen

Good song, but I was listening to the lyrics..sounds kind of like DP.


----------



## Free Mind (Aug 16, 2006)

I think this one is perfect. I always stop to listen when I hear it playing.

*Pain by Three Days Grace*

Pain - without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain then nothing at all

Your sick of feeling numb
Your not the only one 
I'll take you by the hand, and I'll show you a world that you can understand 
This life is filled with hurt, When happiness doesn't work 
Trust me, and take my hand when the lights go out you'll understand

Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all 
Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - When I get rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all

Anger and agony are better, than misery 
Trust me I've got a plan when the lights go out you'll understand

Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all 
Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing 
Rather feel PAIN!

I know that your wounded 
Then Im here to save you 
I am waiting for you 
That you'll thank me later

Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all 
Pain - Without love 
Pain - I can't get enough 
Pain - I like it rough 
Cuz I'd rather feel pain than nothing at all 
Rather feel pain that nothing at all 
Rather feel PAIN!!


----------



## derangedred (Apr 13, 2005)

I think 'Everything in its right place' By Radiohead. Not that I necessarily think its about dp/dr however, when you actually listen to the song, thats all I can think about due to the tune, and whimsicleness to the song.

Kid A, Kid A, Kid A, Kid A
Everything, everything, everything, everything..
In its right place
In its right place
In its right place
Right place

Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon
Yesterday I woke up sucking a lemon

Everything, everything, everything..
In its right place
In its right place
Right place

There are two colours in my head
There are two colours in my head
What is that you tried to say?
What was that you tried to say?
Tried to say.. tried to say..
Tried to say.. tried to say..

Everything in its right place


----------



## atomicdream (Oct 1, 2006)

anything by Nine Inch Nails. Especialy songs like Only, Everyday Is Exactly The Same, and Right Where It Belongs. But I love listening to Nine Inch nails, because its quite nice having something to relate to, to know that other people experience it; maybe not as dabilitating as I experience it, but they do. Some day I may overcome this sh*t, but for the time being, I cant, and its only getting worse. I feel that listening to songs that remind me of Depersonalization and derealization make me feel better, not worse, but then again, my DP and DR isn't something I get from panic attacks, its just me KNOWING that nothing is real, and that I am allready dead.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Alot of nine inch nails song's sound like dp/dr. Especially the song's off the downward spiral.

The Becoming

I,
beat my machine,
it's a part of me,
it's inside of me,
I'm,
stuck in this dream,
it's changing me,
I am becoming.

the me that you know,
he had some second thoughts,
he's covered with scabs,
he is broken and sore,
the me that you know,
he doesn't come around much,
that part of me,
isn't here anymore.

all,
pain disappears,
it's the nature of,
of my circuitry,
drowns,
out all I hear,
no escape from this,
my new consciousness.

the me that you know,
he used to have feelings,
but the blood has stopped pumping,
and he is left to decay,
the me that you know,
is now made up of wires,
and even when I'm right with you,
I'm so far away.

I can try to get away,
but I?ve strapped myself in,
I can try to scratch away,
the sound in my ears,
I can see it killing away,
all of my bad parts,
I don't want to listen,
but it's all too clear.

hiding,
backwards inside of me,
I feel,
so unafraid,
Annie,
hold a little tighter,
I might,
just slip away.

it won't give up,
it wants me dead,
Goddamn this noise,
inside my head.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2006)

The stone sour one sounds like my life, but then again i love that song haha


----------



## nicon (Aug 19, 2004)

Aphex Twin can remind me of DP, but also at times canremind me of different emotions - I knw that Radio Head stated they have been influnced by Apex Twin - cant see it myself.


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

my goodness this song describes DP and DR perfectly to me. not just the lyrics, the sounds are the best part as most of you already know 

Where is my mind- by placebo

With your feet in the air , and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it! Yeahh!
Your head will collapse, but there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself?

chorus:
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Way out, in the water see it swimmin?

I was swimmin? in the Carribean
Animals would hide behind the rocks.
Except the little fish
But he told me east was west
Tryin' to talk

chorus:
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Way out, in the water see it swimmin??

With your feet in the air, and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it! Yeahh!
Your head will collapse if there's nothing in it
And you'll ask yourself

chorus:
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Way out, in the water see it swimmin?


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Correct me if wrong but, isn't that by the Pixies?


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

yes it is, but placebo did a remake that is pretty good i must admit.


----------



## Arniodins (May 4, 2011)

Here's a thought for every man 
Who tries to understand what is in his hands 
He walks along the open road of Love & Life 
surviving if he can

Bound with all the weight of all the words he tried to say 
Chained to all the places that he never wished to say 
Bound with all the weight of all the words he tried to say 
and as faced the sun he cast no shadow

As they took his soul they stole his pride 
As they took his soul they stole his pride 
As they took his soul they stole his pride

Here's a thought for every man 
Who tries to understand what is in his hands 
He walks along the open road of Love & Life 
surviving if he can

Bound with all the weight of all the words he tried to say 
Chained to all the places that he never wished to say 
Bound with all the weight of all the words he tried to say 
and as faced the sun he cast no shadow

As they took his soul they stole his pride 
As they took his soul they stole his pride 
As they took his soul they stole his pride

And as he faced the sun he cast no shadow


----------

